# Sticky  NEW ! Sales corner for Writing instruments



## Ernie Romers

Dear all,

Please visit our NEW Sales corner for Writing instruments to buy, sell or trade yours.


----------



## kiwidj

Good to see! Thank you WUS Admin for setting that up. :-!


----------



## johnchoe

Thanks! This is an exciting addition. :-!


----------



## Lemper

Thanks, good stuff! Great section! Always wanted to get myself a sweet, luxury pen!


----------

